# poop or parasites??



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Pictures to follow;

I can't tell if its a dangler or a wiggler!

(Gross, I know, lol)

Just noticed. Haven't seen it at all until just 10 mins ago.

Little hard to see, but discus don't sit still for their closeups.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know. Maybe April can tell. But your discus does look a bit on the thin side.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

He's not well. He's thin as Charles said.. I can't see from that photo . But if you can see segments its tapeworm. Is he eating ? Watch to see if eating or spitting it out. 
Crank the heat to 90. Daily wcs.but he has lost slot of growth time. His eye is large.thr eye keeps growing, the body stops.
It could also be stomach lining thry shed when stressed. But that's usually hollow looking.
He looks behind on growth.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

How strange. He eats like a pig, along with the rest of them. 

Seems to be poopin alright, I don't see anything today. 

I will raise my temps. C:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. If he's eating that's great. Every fish is different . Always ask the supplier first for
Advice as they know their fish and I'm sure they are experts they have raised for longer than any of us! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

